# smbmount: error while loading shared libraries: libacl.so.1

## bebo718

 :Mad:  Getting very frustrated with Samba  :Wink:   I am receiving the following line on execution of trying to mount using the smbmount command:

smbmount: error while loading shared libraries: libacl.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

I have emerged Samba and have the fs compiled in the kernel.  Any suggestions would be very appreciated.  I have tried google with no luck and the RTFM is not yielding any assistance.

Thanks

----------

## PowerFactor

That file should be in /lib.  If it's not there try emerging sys-apps/acl.

----------

## bebo718

PowerFactor:  Thanks for the tip - loaded up the sys-app/acl - works like a champ.  Still getting used to the build as you go dists.  Debian worked a little differently handling Samba!

Thanks again - everything is working great.

----------

